# E38 Audio Issues



## Mr Rumblur (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Guys we recently bought a 2000 740iL. Within the first few hours of ownership we saw a considerable demise in the audio system. Starting out, button operation on the stereo was very intermittent. There was a tape stuck in the deck which, with enough button pushing, did work briefly. It would not eject and soon stopped and seemed to disable.

Now the tuner is the only thing that works, but only by the steering wheel controls. The light (that indicates mode changing?) by the volume knob is constantly lit up. The knob on the right does change selection on current screen when turned, but does nothing when pressed. I have removed the tape (likely not properly) but it has made no difference. 

If this is fixable we are fine with the stock system. If not, we would at least like to add MP3 capability. Complete replacement would be great (double din, with or w/o nav) but doesn't seem like a simple task since I've not found a dash plate available. Does anyone know what options we have? It's very frustrating to have such a nice car without good audio in it's current condition. Thanks in advance, Jason


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

the only option to fixing your stock system is buying new and fairly expensive parts from BMW, thats what i had to do when the navigation unit in the trunk went out. you may have the older system though, i'm not sure. mine has the wide screen since its an '01. the dealership tried putting in used units, which didnt work at all. had to go with a new one. with my experience, i'd say new is the only way. to go aftermarket, you will need a professional audio shop to install it. its somewhat complicated on these cars.


----------



## Mr Rumblur (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I really appreciate the info.


----------



## CodyItaliano (Feb 19, 2009)

i'll see if i can find some better vendors that have new and working parts. something legit. and you're welcome


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

I actually replaced my entire sound system in my 97' 740iL. I installed a new head unit, front door speakers and tweeters, rear deck speaker (from 4 to 2) and placed 2 JL audio 8in subs in the trunk. In addition to installing, I opened up the rear arm rest back fire wall to allow air/ sound to flow from the trunk. That are is actually perferated if you dont have the ski bag installed.

As far as the double din goes...It would take you having someone fabricate a faceplate to fit a double din. I do know that alpine makes a single din with slide out screen that will satisfy your needs. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Mr Rumblur (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I'm not stuck on a double din, I just figured it would look better with the taller opening. I'm assuming the Alpine single din would require a fabricated faceplate as well, correct? What model # is that?


----------



## Payback (Jan 11, 2009)

The Alpine is a IVA-D106. Its not navigation. Kenwood makes one...Here is a link to Crutchfield website.. http://www.crutchfield.com/g_182350/In-dash-GPS-Navigation.html
Either way you go, you should be able to install with out a face plate. My car did not have factory navigation and I was able to remove the tape deck to install a after market head unit in its slot.
Good Luck


----------

